# Vermeer 605 bearing replacement on rear roller



## W Bench Farms (May 19, 2016)

Working on an old Vermeer 605. I have the rear roller apart, but trying to figure out the best way to put the bearings back in and set them correctly. This baler has a solid shaft that has a bearing with lock collar on each end. Anyone have any experience replacing these?


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

Set it upright on a concrete floor with the shaft in the roller. Install the bearing in the top side. Flip it over and install the other one. Then set it on a workbench, center the shaft, and lock the locking collars. There is some debate as to which way you should lock the collars. I generally just lock them clockwise. Do not overtighten the locking collar. If your shaft is a little under spec you can crack the inner race.


----------



## W Bench Farms (May 19, 2016)

Thank you for the instructions. My biggest concern is how far to recess the bearing into the roller. It didn't seem like they were flush to the outside of the roller when we removed them, and the bracket that bolts to the rear of the gate seem to go inside the roller just a little bit. I wasn't sure how much wiggle room there was to get it 100% centered.


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

Good question. Most of the rollers have a lip on the inside. I set the bearing in to the lip/as far as it will go. If your bearing was out for a while it may have worn away the lip. If that is the case or if your roller does not have the lip, you need to drive it in till the locking collars are flush with the end of the shaft. It is ideal to have the roller nearly centered when it is mounted in the baler.

Don't forget to use locktite on the bolts that hold the roller in.


----------



## W Bench Farms (May 19, 2016)

That would make sense on the lip. The bearings weren't completely out, just had one with a rough spot so I wanted to change them both before we got too deep into haying season. I will have to feel inside that roller, but I bet that lip is there. Shouldn't be too difficult to put back together now. Thanks for all of the good information.


----------

